# Anyone in the Cremona area?



## ellier (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm a Canadian expat living near Cremona with my husband and toddler. It's a lovely place, but hard to meet people. As for English-speaking expats, I know they must exist around here, but in the past 5 years I've heard native English only two times! It's perhaps a good thing, as it's pushed me closer toward fluency (not there yet), but I'd still love to have a chat with other immigrants to this area - native English or not.


----------



## Darlingsteps (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello! I'm an American that will be traveling to cremona with my husband and children. I have a toddler and newborn and would love to know more about the area/activities for children and any other helpful information!


----------



## ellier (Oct 6, 2015)

How exciting! Are you moving here or just visiting? Do you speak any Italian?

I'm just now starting to search for activities in Cremona, so I don't have any personal experience, but I can tell you what I've found so far! There's bambinicremonesi (sorry, I'm a new user so can't post links, but it's easy to google), which gives some useful information on playgrounds and other places to take kids. There's also a Saturday morning playgroup at a place called ilcerchioonlus (just search ilcerchioonlus spazio gioco). I'm going to try to take my little one to the playgroup this weekend or next, so I'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## Madame Wells (Oct 19, 2010)

Ciao Ellie, 

I'm an American who lives outside of Cremona. (Soresina). My daughter goes to high school in Cremona. I'm a widow(2 years ago) . And I use to live in Ottawa.(very cold place!) Have lived off and on in Italy for 20 years. PM if you like to grab a coffee and chat. Cheers!☺


----------



## raymondrrana (Nov 17, 2015)

I am new to cremona. I want to know about some language classes, if anyone knows please help.


----------



## ellier (Oct 6, 2015)

Madame Wells said:


> Ciao Ellie,
> 
> I'm an American who lives outside of Cremona. (Soresina). My daughter goes to high school in Cremona. I'm a widow(2 years ago) . And I use to live in Ottawa.(very cold place!) Have lived off and on in Italy for 20 years. PM if you like to grab a coffee and chat. Cheers!☺


Thanks for getting in touch! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## ellier (Oct 6, 2015)

raymondrrana said:


> I am new to cremona. I want to know about some language classes, if anyone knows please help.


I haven't taken language classes here in Cremona, but I see there's a language school called inlingua with classes in Italian for foreigners. I'm a new user and can't post links but if you search "inlingua Cremona italian for foreigners" you'll find it.

Alternatively, I had a great experience with verbalplanet. It's a website that allows you to find a language teacher who will give you private lessons by Skype. I did Skype lessons for about a year with an Italian living in Sweden, and really learned a lot!


----------



## Madame Wells (Oct 19, 2010)

You can also try to find a college student ,who you can exchange language skills with. Them to practice English and you Italian. I learn the Italian I know from listening to the radio and listening to people around me. Also most towns offer free basic courses for foriegn woman . These are intensive courses and require a lot of time to go to.
(Those should start again in January) Also watching programs you love in Italian with English subtitles also helps. ☺


----------

